# Frank, Bull dog X, DOB 07



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Frank, Bull dog X, DOB 07



*Homing Requirements: * Frank has a sensitive skin type which needs awareness, protection from stress and sun. Frank adores human companionship and is fostered with another dog. Frank will settle if left whilst you are out, but we are really looking for a companionship home. Frank needs bull breed experience so he is totally appreciated and enjoyed.

*His Story: *Frank was found stray, chipped with an untreated skin condition. He had been passed on, but grew up with dogs and children.

*Advert:* Frank is a designer dog with excess skin folds, a beautiful beige brindle coat with green yellow eyes. Bull dog/Shar Pei/Staffie X. Sadly his life didn't live up to that 'designer label'. Found stray in a terrible state, but he is now in good condition. He is 3-4 years old and loved by all who meet him. Neutered, chipped & vax'd. Frank enjoys his walks and has become fit and proved himself to be an off-lead dog. He needs company; to be integral to the family - the homes we like for our dogs ... on the furniture and in the bedroom at night.

Frank is happy in his foster home. Frank meets all with a slightly up beat energy remaining focused on his walk. He loves cuddles. Frank is now ready for his family to provide him with the love and care he deserves, bringing him through into his new life. Frank is such a special dog ... one in a trillion.

*Video Fun*




Please visit Frank's thread All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Frank - Bull dog x DOB 07 Staines Middx Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.






For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Wonderful update from Teena, Frank's fosterer, about Frank. He has settled so well. Elsie (Staffie x) is his best friend. Her partner has rescued a Staffie pup which they are all caring for and Frank tolerates the puppy all over him and shows such a tender side of his now sunny nature. The depression has left Frank. He loves people meets all dogs well outside and is often off lead having great fun. His exercise tolerance has improved and he is now fit. He loves to be curled up on the sofa all tucked up in a sleeping bag or by Paul her partners feet whilst he is on the computer. Frank is a still a water baby ... adores the sea. His ears have cleared now and his skin is perfect. He can occasionally tail spin, but as soon as you go over to him he will stop and this is very seldom now. He coped with the fireworks .. no problem. Tiny bit possessive of his ball, but no big deal. Lovely Frank has moved on from the aloof Bulldog into the happy friendly Staffie...thanks to Teena.

*Frank is available for adoption. Could you offer him a loving forever home?*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I absolutly adore :001_wub: Frank and love when seeing his update come up :thumbup:

Great work.:thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

deb53 said:


> I absolutly adore :001_wub: Frank and love when seeing his update come up :thumbup:
> 
> Great work.:thumbup:


Me too - he has a fantastic face!!! Am so glad he is happier, hope he gets sorted soon


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Me too - he has a fantastic face!!! Am so glad he is happier, hope he gets sorted soon


He certainly has :thumbup: I would absolutly love to home him if I could

manage the long walks.

He's the dog I always remember the name when it pops up. :thumbup:

* dreaming.... if only *


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

There was a couple at Rescue Remedies that I did (still!) follow - Frank, Archie & Millie; wished we could've offered one of them a home but we couldn't meet their needs. Am really hoping someone else can though, they have some lovely dogs in theire care


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I really really hope Frank has a home for christmas


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Frank continues to do well in foster with Teena and her family, but at the end of the day he really needs a home to call his own.

*If you are able to offer Frank a place to call his own then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

New photos in of Frank from Teena, his fosterer:

First here is Teena who has made it all happen for Frank..we are ever indebted to her...


Our beloved Frank!


Frank and his social life!





And Just Frank!


Frank is currently living happily with a bitch in a dog experienced foster home, but really needs a forever home of his own.

*If you are interested in re-homing Frank please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Frank continues to do well in foster with Teena and her family, but is still available for adoption and very much looking for a home of his own. Do you have a Frank size space in your home and your heart? Are you able to adopt him?

*If you are able to offer Frank a place to call his own then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our beloved Frank 










Still in his foster home and very settled - great reports coming through on him. All he needs is his forever home and its been a very long time coming! Where are you? Could you adopt Frank and offer him a home of his very own?

*If you are interested in re-homing Frank then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Frank is getting pretty tired of waiting for his forever home to come along, but we dont loose hope.

Here is an update from Teena his fosterer:

Hi to All,

Frank is still in need of a permanent home, surely someone can give Frank a suitable home?

Frank is a great dog, but it seems no-one wants him, and I do not know why? He has been with me a good while and is so settled and attached that it is going to get harder to re-home him on his part. This is the first true home he has ever had where he is truly valued and respected, and he seems to know this, he does not want to go away from us. However, Frank has to find a generous, kind but firm home. I love him so much but I know he is a foster dog here on a temporary basis and NEEDS a home asap.

Please, help Frank.

Thanks

*If you think you have a Frank shaped space in your home and in your heart then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Teena, Frank's fosterer:

"Hi to All,

Frank is still in need of a permanent home, surely someone can give Frank a suitable home? Frank is a great dog but it seems no-one wants him, and I do not know why? He has been with me a good while and is so settled and attached that it is going to get harder to re-home him on his part. This is the first true home he has ever had where he is truly valued and respected, and he seems to know this, he does not want to go away from us. However, Frank has to find a generous, kind but firm home. I love him so much but I know he is a foster dog here on a temporary basis and NEEDS a home asap. 
Please, help Frank. Thanks".

Teena is not able to home Frank on a permanent basis as this would mean she would not be able to foster/help other rescue dogs in need. Frank really needs a home of his own.

*If you are able to consider homing Frank please kindly complete our homing questionnaire on this link https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello everyone...I'm still with Teena and her family and she treats me like the special gentleman I am..so I'm happy





Teena has bought us (Me, Elsa and Hilda) our own entertainment feature






I visited the vets for my skin and here I am with the work experience lad..I call this one falling in love!



I have my down moments as you know I still don't have my very own family



but then Hilda comes along and licks me and somehow I get by. Hilda is the pup I helped to raise..show'd her the ropes and cared for her so I have been busy.



Here we all are this is Teena and she is being kissed by Elsa who has been my companion.



This is my Teena



But as you know I'm waiting with my suitcase packed for my special family




Is it YOU? :wink:



*If you are interested in re-homing Frank and can offer him the forever home that he deserves please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Frank came into rescue with us on the 15th May 2009! I thought he had the x-factor, many felt the same way and he gathered a huge following amongst our volunteers & supporters. His skin improved and he blossomed. He is doing remarkably well in foster and has achieved so much. Everyone who is anyone is following his progress ... BUT ... despite all this he is still waiting for his home to come along! Over TWO years waiting for someone to spot him! Unbelievable!

So please if you are considering adopting a dog please read through Frank's thread and see if he could be "the one" for you?

*If you are interested in re-homing Frank and can offer him the forever home that he deserves please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We have all followed him, we have all loved him and we have all wished we could home him, but ... FRANK HAS FINALLY FOUND HIS FOREVER HOME!!!!!!!!

Even on the 1st day Frank soon showed his new owners his favourite way to stroke him.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









For the first couple of days Frank was a bit tense.


Within a few days Frank realised that Steve was always up for a game.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Frank proudly presents his new toy.








Frank not sure if he can bear to let go.








Bringing it back for another go.

Frank agreeing to leave his new toy.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At last a toy Frank really enjoys - he will even leave and fetch it!

After a long day of playing and going on his favourite walk to the local Nature Reserve Frank likes nothing more than a long sleep on his favourite sofa.


To all Franks well wishers, we are glad to confirm that FRANK HAS FOUND HIS FOREVER HOME!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> At last a toy Frank really enjoys - he will even leave and fetch it!
> 
> After a long day of playing and going on his favourite walk to the local Nature Reserve Frank likes nothing more than a long sleep on his favourite sofa.
> 
> ...


im so happy for him! frank is beautiful and sounds like a real gentleman, well done to you for helping him


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Yay!!! V. happy for Frank  what a lovely dog


----------

